
US Considering Banning Laptops on All International Flights to the US - wonderous
http://gizmodo.com/white-house-seriously-considering-banning-laptops-on-al-1795622662
======
ColinWright
I made this comment elsewhere[0], but repeat it here:

FWIW, I recently took a flight from Belgrade via Istanbul to Birmingham (UK).
Hand luggage only, no checked luggage.

At Istanbul they took my laptop from me, gave me a receipt, packed it in
bubble-wrap, put that in a suitcase, and put it in the hold.

Yes, I got it back in the baggage reclaim area, but it was cold - seriously
cold - I didn't dare turn it on for several hours to let the disk warm up
slowly.

This is making international travel a complete crap-shoot.

Take precautions people.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14436259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14436259)

------
sharemywin
Maybe next we could ban all passengers on all flights. I imagine that would
drastically cut down on the risks.

